# ** Has anyone tried Alzoo Tick and Flea repellents? **



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I was in our local pet shop this week and noticed this product on the counter top at the checkout. I love the idea that there are no chemicals in it. I would like to try it on our Malti/poo. Has anyone used one of their products?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never even heard of that. Is it a new product? It does sound interesting. Let me know how it works if you try it.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I had never heard of it either until I saw it at the counter at the pet shop. Here is a link for the product:
Dogs product range


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That looks pretty good.


----------

